

Show HN: Dash – A Super-Convenient Custom Apple Watch Glance/App - marmelroy
http://dash.watch

======
marmelroy
Released it yesterday. Lets you put whatever you want within easy reach on the
Watch - phone battery, phone network, any text or any photo. Would love some
feedback.

